# PVC tube denitrator



## oldcat (May 22, 2006)

I have decided to make a denitrator for my tank some time ago. Finally I got to work. This is the project:










and this is the 1st stage of construction:










follow up comming soon.

Cat.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Jul 17, 2006)

Reminds me of my old Bucket chamber for my pond filteration. Personally I would've drilled holes around the top than just one out like in your design. I like the color of the pipes they remind me of shiney terra cotta.


----------



## DrJoe (May 17, 2006)

Interesting design. Why the _revision cap_ at the bottom? Is that like a clean out? And is that the normal color of the PVC? Ours are all white, gray or black, and some purple for recycled water.

How long do you calculate before it will be functional (bacterialogially)?

Keep up the good world.

Dr Joe

.


----------



## oldcat (May 22, 2006)

the teracota colour is the standard colour for PVC sewage pipes of 160mm and above. Smaller diameter are usually gray or white. The revision cap is there, because I will sillicone all the parts together, and only through there I will be abble to fill the pipe with bioballs, or in sase of problems I will be able to open it, clean and restart. 
I think I will give it two weeks witn no circulation for the bacterias to dwell, ane than with verry slow flow I will start measuring No3 on the outlet. Today I have made some piping, and will silicone the thing together in the evening. I will post some pictures later today.

Cat.


----------



## oldcat (May 22, 2006)

some photos:


































Cat


----------



## storrisch (Jul 20, 2006)

That filter setup looks like it could handle one of the great lakes....nice job


----------



## oldcat (May 22, 2006)

Well, the denitrator is started up. I made a water test if it is sealed properly:










filled it with bioballs:










And than with a few bits of sugar and 20 liters of water from the tank:










Two weeks from now I will start with some verry small flow increasing it bit by bit for a week or two. I will measure the No3 valuse at the other end, and hope to have it 0.0 

Cat.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

So what is the status of this? Did it work?


----------



## irishmikenh (Oct 18, 2006)

hey where abouts did you get the valves? been to 2 home depots and a lowes and a few local hardware stores and cant find anything remotely similar


----------



## tkd.teacher (Oct 20, 2006)

I found some like this at Ace.

Lowes I've found stocks a lot of that stuff near the flexible tubing, rather than with the PVC stuff. Try that section if you haven't already.

John


----------



## tkd.teacher (Oct 20, 2006)

oldcat said:


> I have decided to make a denitrator for my tank some time ago. Finally I got to work. follow up comming soon.
> 
> Cat.


Cat, nice work. You should write it up as an article for the library, they don't have a denitrator in there.

John


----------



## ishguy (Jan 29, 2006)

oldcat said:


> I have decided to make a denitrator for my tank some time ago. Finally I got to work.


Maybe I am just dense but how is this a denitrator? Seems like a nice, and well made, bio-filter but I do not see how it will lower nitrates. Are you going to somehow start an anaerobic process?

That's the part that would be interesting!


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

Guess I am also intrigued as how it works as a denitrator.


----------



## stevempaq (Sep 26, 2004)

Trickling water through that will most certianly make the water into a anerobic state causeing anerobic bacteria to form as some point within. The concern I would have with this large of a tube is with the formation of hydrogen sulfide. Perosnally I would have all the water form any denitrator first go threw a aeration chamber before reintroduction to tank.


----------



## ishguy (Jan 29, 2006)

stevempaq said:


> Trickling water through that will most certianly make the water into a anerobic state causeing anerobic bacteria to form as some point within. The concern I would have with this large of a tube is with the formation of hydrogen sulfide. Perosnally I would have all the water form any denitrator first go threw a aeration chamber before reintroduction to tank.


I think the key word here is trickle. How much water would be able to go through this while remaining de-oxygenated? Bioballs do not really offer a lot of surface for bacteria either. Pot scrubbers would be better, IMHO.

If it works, which I hope it does, will it smell bad?

How long will it take to become anaerobic?

Very curious!


----------



## stevempaq (Sep 26, 2004)

the tank seems like its been established for awhile so I'd imagine that it would take long for it to colonises the bio balls. And put the water coming out in a anaerobic state. It will most likly take a month or so to establish the anaerobic bacteria and actually see nitrated being removed. Feeding will be required, with a carbon source like 25% sugar water or vodka. probably around 500ml a week.


----------



## orcy (Sep 21, 2005)

any word on how this project is progressing.

being that in australia we are on very strict water restrictions, it would be great to find something that can help remove nitrate. i know a planted refugium can help, but sometimes its not optimal.

cheers


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I have also been eagerly waiting for updates on this project.


----------



## oldcat (May 22, 2006)

Sorry guys for not updating so long. The project had a dramatic finish. It did work, and I could see a drom of No3 on the outlet after a month. The problem is that one month later it started leaking on one of the joints, flooded my floor panels, pissed mi off like ****, and was kicked out to the garrage, wher it awaits mercy untill now. Maybe one day .. maybe not.
As for the question how was that supposed to be a deni, well, it was inspired by solutions like this:
http://www.thereefshop.com.au/index.php ... cts_id=354

Cat.


----------

